
Solresol - kawera
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solresol
======
moscovium
Always love Tom Scott (and 12tone!)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyC4lLTOyL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyC4lLTOyL8)

------
fusiongyro
Commentary by the conlang critic:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tZDUVJKo5nY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tZDUVJKo5nY)

------
dccooper
This means something...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2JL0xABlrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2JL0xABlrQ)

------
kej
I'm curious if this was used for the musical communication in Close Encounters
of the Third Kind. I recall then having notes synchronized with colors, which
could be the same system shown here.

------
partycoder
May be interesting for steganography.

------
ssalka
Been involved in music for 10+ years... first time I've heard solfege referred
to as solresol. Neat!

~~~
kej
If you read the article, they're not the same thing. Solfege is a way of
teaching the notes in a major scale, while Solresol is an entire language
built on top of that.

